# combining concours wax and zaino z8



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a kuro black r35.
After applying 3 coats of concours I've been topping up with z8 after washing but I'm finding some dull cloudy patches under the strip light. 

Is this due to 2 incompatable products?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Shouldn't be.... 
It could be the wax 'blooming'... Where you remove the residue but it cures again requiring a second wipe? It could just be if you're applying the Zaino to soon after the wax they aren't playing well together although your saying after washing.... What shampoo are you using? 
If they wern't going well together, maybe just switch the Z18 to a carnauba detailer for the top ups.

Either try not using the Zaino and see if you still get it, or vise versa. 

Hope that helps .


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

I've found the chemicals in zaino don't like wax, in my option it's either or, either use all zaino or all wax. If you go the wax route just use a quick detailer spray if you feel the need. 



Chris


----------

